# Deer Crossing Archery



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Has anyone in Canada tried a set of these arrows? I pm'd Bart on here awhile ago to get a shipping quote and or info and he responded saying he would look into it. I haven't heard back since. Anyways, hoping someone has got their hands on them and has some of the shipping costs. They have been getting some great reviews from shooters over on the main forum, and for the price I think they might be hard to beat. Thanks for any info........


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2019585


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for that. Was wondering about us Canadians up North here though. All the arrows reviews seem to be from guys and gals south of the border. Unless your have a specific post # that I should refer too........? :noidea:


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

I too was interested in DCA. It just seems like a lot of good reviews for these guys... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## canuck1056 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm looking into becoming a dealer for there arrows , will know in about 2 to 3 weeks time if I'll take the plunge


----------



## newbie-archer (May 30, 2013)

Any one in Greator Toronto Area want to join an order of the DCA Hunters?? I want a dozen but cant pay for high shipping costs to Toronto. If 4 or more people join in on the order, a staff member from DCA approximated the shipping cost to be almost the same as domestic fees which would cost us around less than $70 a doz.


----------



## newbie-archer (May 30, 2013)

Did you get the Hunter arrows from DCA? if yes, how many dozens? how much shipping and direct from the website?


----------



## Dragon_1900 (May 16, 2009)

I'd be interested in joining the order. You can PM me.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

I've got the first order of Hunters in 400 spine with Fusion-X vanes and some crossbow bolts last Friday. I squared them and shot yesterday. They fly same as Blue Streaks for me. I will test them for Extreme 3d next week, they seem to be tough enough. Fletching quality is very good, choice of vanes and semi offset-helical is nice too. Also, Bart provided outstanding customer service.


----------



## hunt1687 (Aug 22, 2008)

I pm'ed Bart about 4 days ago with some questions about shipping to Canada and also questions about the target arrows. No response to date. Guess north of the border doesn't matter.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

hunt1687 said:


> I pm'ed Bart about 4 days ago with some questions about shipping to Canada and also questions about the target arrows. No response to date. Guess north of the border doesn't matter.


I'd be more than happy to answer your questions. Canada shipping tends to be expensive for a single dozen. However, multiple dozens helps bring cost down. Our recommendation is get some guys together, place a decent sized order (5+) and then split shipping. PM me if you have any other questions. newbie archery is trying to get an order together now. You can PM him too.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

I've ordered 3 dozen and when split the shipping is not bad. Arrows are light.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

newtobow said:


> I'd be more than happy to answer your questions. Canada shipping tends to be expensive for a single dozen. However, multiple dozens helps bring cost down. Our recommendation is get some guys together, place a decent sized order (5+) and then split shipping. PM me if you have any other questions. newbie archery is trying to get an order together now. You can PM him too.


Why is it DCA can not get arrows to DEALERS! You have a distributer and you are selling under him, and that screws dealers in Canada. I used to be a dealer in Canada and what you are doing is and always will be the wrong way to do business in Canada for archery. You have a dealer post on here that can not get your arrows, one would think you could send him some first but no you do not even respond to him. Instead you sell and promote those sales around him and then someday you want him to be a advocate for your arrows. I would not do business with you and would not shoot your arrows even if they are cheap and possibly good. Start acting like a good business instead of playing games.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry for your frustration. I hope that, long term, its something that we can resolve.

Right now, we are a direct to consumer company only. With the exception of a very _limited_ number of trial dealer programs, we do not currently look to serve dealers at this time, although there is the possibility of making a move towards that, perhaps as early as January 2014. But doing so would change our price points, and its not something that we feel is beneficial for either the consumer or our company this time. Remember, we didn't exist before March, so we are still building a lot of infrastructure at this point.

International sales and remaining NAFTA compliant are also something that we simply do not have the manpower for at this time, so using a distributor as a jumping off point was the only feasible way for us to get arrows North of the border while not losing money on arrows. After all, if we lose money on our product, we aren't going to be in business very long.

And I did respond to the dealer, and invited him to shoot me a PM if he wanted to. As of this evening I haven't heard from him, but I know that folks get busy and stuff happens. So if he gets the time, I'd love to help.

I hope that answers any gray area that existed before this post. We exist to serve the archers right now. Hopefully, we will be at a point, perhaps even 6 months from now, that we can start selling our products through dealers as well. After all, there is no happier place for an archer than to be at a pro shop looking at new goodies.

Best wishes,
Josh



GenesisAlpha said:


> Why is it DCA can not get arrows to DEALERS! You have a distributer and you are selling under him, and that screws dealers in Canada. I used to be a dealer in Canada and what you are doing is and always will be the wrong way to do business in Canada for archery. You have a dealer post on here that can not get your arrows, one would think you could send him some first but no you do not even respond to him. Instead you sell and promote those sales around him and then someday you want him to be a advocate for your arrows. I would not do business with you and would not shoot your arrows even if they are cheap and possibly good. Start acting like a good business instead of playing games.


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

I would like to add that if your stocking Deer Crossing Arrows and you do end up getting them your saving your customer some time and guess work by having them on hand within your shop. This will counter balance the low cost of the arrows that you can get straight through Deer Crossing and most if not all customers would happily pay the extra cost just to have the instant gratification of being able to get a decent price on a great arrow and being able to start shooting them right away. Something to think about for sure if you do order direct through DCA for your retail establishment. Also happy to assist as Josh is. I could not be happier with DCA arrows. They shoot just as good as any arrow out there.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Quick Question, I still have my dealer business licence. If I order 5 dozen from you and have a US shipping address will you ship to me? Pm me the cost per doz to me as a retailer. My Business is BowTech Unlimited. And will you still deal with me separately after your distributer has got his game on?


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank You for your response (no pm). 

Best of Luck!


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

GenesisAlpha said:


> Thank You for your response (no pm).
> 
> Best of Luck!


PM sent.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

PM received, Thank You.


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

I checked the USPS Rates to Canada and the cost ranges around 46.00. That seems reasonable for a couple of dozen. 
P.S i just got an item shipped from china for just the cost of duty and taxes 41.00 on a 230 dollar item.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Fedex 2-day ground from Ohio to GTA in Ontario is $32 for a huge tall box, that would fit about 20 dozen, they are light. There's absolutely no point in using a distributor for Canada, and I know how NAFTA works. Deer Crossing direct-to-consumer sales model is TOTALLY WORKABLE for Canada as well. These arrows are still a very good option even with shipping and taxes. Dear Crossing, please don't overthink Canadian sales - we always have to pay shipping and taxes, but your arrows are still well priced for us here.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

In a perfect world manufacturer to Customer would be awesome, but I am sure if they do not have time to sort they do not have time to answer the phone or be running to mail two dozen arrows at a time. The real world is they will need dealers across the board and that is where they will make money to grow the company. The cost of their arrows will go up, mark my words whichever way they decide to go. Right now they are just trying to get the name and product out there. If the price looks to good to be true...............................think about it Mathews drops its dealers.................ya right! LOL


----------



## newbie-archer (May 30, 2013)

I just placed an order for 5 dozen arrows, 4 of which are hunters and 1 target. The payment to DCA was $381 CAD ($353 USD) with shipping USPS priority, more than i expected but oh well i placed the order now. Still gotta pay the taxes and small fee to Canada post on this side of the border. I think the whole thing would cost me around $420. That means around $77 for a dozen hunters and $117 for targets. I was hoping to get them for under 70 and 110 but what can I do, it's Canada. I will update when i get the arrows.
P.S. I will probably sell one dozen hunters though in the GTA region.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

newtobow said:


> PM sent.


Thanks for your time, I will stick to my BE arrows I get from a dealer.

Again, Good Luck!


----------



## canuck1056 (Sep 1, 2010)

Well I just received my pricing for DCA arrows from my Canadian distributor and it turns out I can by them 1% CHEAPER paying DCA retail than buying them WHOLESALE from the distributor . Hell I sell Black Eagle arrows for cheaper than I can BUY DCA arrows , what is wrong with that picture . So at this point in time I'm afraid I will be passing on becoming a dealer for DCA products unless something drastically changes . Sorry folks I was looking forward to supplying a very good arrow at an even better price , NOT bending my customers over while telling them they would have to supply their own lube. 

Jerome Atkins , Atkins Archery & Custom Strings - Woodslee Ont


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Well said Jerome!


----------



## canuck1056 (Sep 1, 2010)

New development on the DCA situation , I sent Bart a copy of my distributor's pricing and I think he went into shock , after the shock wore off he said he would sell to me directly . The only one's I will be able to get are the .006's this year and then is 2014 when the have all their product ready , I will look at bringing in the full line .


----------



## canuck1056 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am looking forward to this new development , quite pleased actually


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

I shot my DCA target arrows today. Super light and super fast. I didn't shoot enough to get a good gauge on how accurate they are, but I'm sure they are better than I am.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Great arrows, second that. And once again - no need for distrubutor. Especially here in Ontario - we are 4-5 times closer to DCA office, than to that "distributor" in Alberta, I suppose, that can't do a thing.


----------



## JLentz (Sep 16, 2011)

So I've been trying to follow the DCA saga on here for a little while as they seem like a great deal for a good arrow. I'm in Alberta, near Calgary, what is the current situation on potentially getting some of these arrows. I'm going to be in the market this fall for new arrows after I get my new bow. Do I need to order from DCA or is there someone in CA who will be carrying them in the future? I have the ability to have then sent to a family member in the states and have them send them up also but not sure how much shipping that will save me.


----------



## canuck1056 (Sep 1, 2010)

I should be getting my first shipment of DCA shafts sometime this week they cleared customs today ( they sat in customs for a flippin WEEK )


----------

